# Kitten is driving me and my wife nuts!!!



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

My cat is awake ALL NIGHT LONG! He'll sleep for an hour or so, but is then up the rest of the night being loud as a truck in a TNT plant, and crawling all over us trying to get us to play. If we put him outside the bedroom, he'll sit there and meow until we open the door! He is like a little boy with ADHD, it's ridiculous. I haven't slept in weeks; yes this is better than the cats I had, but the complete opposite side of the spectrum. I'd rather this one be a bit less needy. Any training suggestions? Scruffing when he bites, or does whatever does NOTHING at all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you tried the vacuum cleaner trick? Keep the vacuum on your side of the door, and when he starts crying on the other side, turn it on. Of course, this only works if he's afraid of the vacuum. 

Have you tried giving him a BIG meal right when you go to bed? Most cats will eat, groom, then sleep. Hopefully for more than an hour....


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Vacuum isn't a good idea in the middle of the night since the apartments I live in, you can hear a mouse fart through the walls.

He doesn't gorge all that much, just eats throughout the day. I keep him fed though, his bowl's never empty.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

How old is he?


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Three months on the 12th.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kittens are little bundles of energy. My twins are three years old and I just this year let them sleep with me. But they went to their bedroom willingly and happily.

I'm sure people are going to tell you to get him a friend to help burn up all the energy.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Ah, he's just little. Well, I hate to say it, but if you really want to take care of this problem, you have to become disciplined and let him cry at the door until he gets bored. You generally never want to give in to a cat when they're like that. My new 13wk kitten is locked in her own room overnight and occasionally cries. In the morning when she hears we're awake, she cries quite diligently, but I don't let her out until she stops. If you don't take care of this problem now, unfortunately it will persist... 

Can you give him a confined space overnight to be by himself with his toys? And be sure he has a lot of things to play with - then he won't feel the need to come to you for entertainment.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Getting another cat isn't possible, partially because my wife only wants one...


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Is putting him in a small bathroom bad?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Nope, as long as you can fit enough toys and stuff for him to play with as well as his food/litterbox/bed in there. Also be sure to cat-proof it a bit and take away things he could get into that might make him sick, like cleaners etc. You won't have to keep him overnight in there forever, just while he's still little.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

athomas said:


> Vacuum isn't a good idea in the middle of the night since the apartments I live in, you can hear a mouse fart through the walls.


Sorry, I know this doesn't help with your problem but I am trying really hard not to burst out laughing in the office right now!! Your comment about the mouse was brilliant!!! 

If it's any consolation, I have 5 6 week old kittens doing the exact same thing at the moment. I've still got another 6 weeks till I rehome them. I know how you feel!! 

rcat


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

I might try that then, because bathrooms tend to drown out noise around them becuase of how they're built, except the door obviously. Cleaners are all out of the way. I doubt he's going to get into the soap, even so, no biggie. Right?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Meh, I doubt he'll get into it either but it just depends on the cat. My cat Psi was a terror as a kitten but our new little one is very sweet and well mannered. I'd just hide everything away like you would for a baby - it's better to be safe than sorry.

Another suggestion is to cram a towel under the closed door to drown out some of the noise as well. I had to do that with Psi because he'd pick at the bottom of the door and it would go SMASHSMASHSMASH.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

How much longer is this hyperactive behavior going to last? I'm surprised my neighbors haven't complained about me yet.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

A lot of cats get scared just at the sight of the vacuum cleaner after having heard it. You might only have to show him it at night to make him run off or leave it outside the bedroom door. Being rough or angry with him is just going to turn him into an insecure cat. Interrupt his cat naps during the day with games, activites etc. Nice meal just before going to bed to make a ritual/pattern that he understands: last meal == bedtime. My gal has always been great about sleep time, but she was at her most active around 8-10 months.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never allowed my cats to sleep with me in the bedroom, only for occasional naps. They go to a separate room for the night where they have a litter pan, water, and then get their evening meal. He will get used to the routine, but you have to stick to it if you value your sleep.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Well now all I have is the living room, bathroom, and bedroom. Those are the only things separated by doors, until I find a larger place in January. I guess I'll just stick him in the bathroom and turn on the fan in the bedroom, that should drown out the meowing. I'm just worried about the meows being heard by other tenants in the apartment building... The place I live in wasn't made all that well with regard to the sound-proofing aspect.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Play with him, vigorously, before bed. Interactive toys. Wear him out. Then feed him. I meal feed my cats and it makes it a lot easier to influence their schedules


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I think these are all good suggestions - play with him and feed him before bed, interrupt his evening catnaps to play with him, and keep him enclosed in the bathroom overnight with his litter pan, bed and toys. Just try it for a night and then if you're really concerned about the noise, ask your neighbours if they have any complaints. Just be sure to take care of this problem now while he's still little


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If he's still meowing in the bathroom, try putting in a radio to play softly. Also a hot water bottle in his bed (covered by a towel or one of your worn Tshirts) may give him more comfort.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Well the suggestion about him just getting bored with meowing, nope, last night he meowed ALL NIGHT LONG!!! He is driving me crazy!!! I can't even walk without him being in between my legs, a few times I've kicked him halfway across the apartment because he HAS to be in between my feet. Do they make ADHD medication for cats? This is really getting irritating. It was cute at first, now it's just excessive.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Forgive me for perhaps being a bit blunt, but, perhaps you are just not cut out to own pets. They require patience, and understanding. Everything you are describing, every one of us have gone through. He's just a baby, he wants to be where you are. He has to learn the rules. Cats don't come pre-programmed. They aren't push button toys. They require work and its not always fun. But always worth it. If its not worth it to you, then, you have some things to consider.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to agree with Kobster. This is normal behaviour for a kitten; in fact, it is normal behaviour for most young animals.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I guess we forgot to mention the "Won't Happen Overnight" clause.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry, but did you literally kick a kitten? That would be animal abuse...


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Kobster, you wrote exactly what I've been thinking these past few threads of athomas's...I don't fault you for trying, athomas, and I do think you tried your best and had good intentions with both the two other cats you used to have and with this kitten, but it does seem as if you'd be better without a pet, or at least a different kind of pet like a fish.

Quite honestly, a kitten should really have a companion kitten if you don't want the kitten to be bugging you all the time. He's just a little kid and wants companionship. If you and your wife don't want to get him a buddy and you also don't want to deal with being his mommy and daddy by playing with him all of the time (remember, human children have very short attention spans and they are very needy, too!), then you shouldn't really have this kitten. I don't think I read before...is there any reason why you got a kitten and not an adult cat? 

But yeah, you can't have a set idea of what your pet has to act like. You have to be prepared for the fact that the cat may be mean and hide all the time, or be overly friendly and loud, or another kind of personality trait. IMO, when you adopt a cat, you have to accept and be willing to deal with the whole range of possible cat behavior. Cats are unpredictable and uncontrollable.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kobster said:


> [Pets] require patience, and understanding. Everything you are describing, every one of us have gone through. He's just a baby, he wants to be where you are. He has to learn the rules. Cats don't come pre-programmed. They aren't push button toys. They require work and its not always fun. But always worth it. If its not worth it to you, then, you have some things to consider.





Xanti said:


> This is normal behaviour for a kitten; in fact, it is normal behaviour for most young animals.





paperbacknovel said:


> Kobster, you wrote exactly what I've been thinking these past few threads of athomas's...I don't fault you for trying, athomas, and I do think you tried your best and had good intentions with both the two other cats you used to have and with this kitten, but it does seem as if you'd be better without a pet, or at least a different kind of pet ...


I have not participated in this topic because I was disappointed in the manner of how the other matter was handled. I did pop in today to read page 3 (_curious of a lengthy kitten topic_) and it seems I was well-founded in not participating earlier. 
Kitten = BABY. Babies need a lot of attention. Give it to them or don't have a baby.




swimkris said:


> I'm sorry, but did you literally kick a kitten? That would be animal abuse...


I do NOT think he deliberately kicked the kitten. I am sure the kitten found himself underfoot and got caught in the natural motion of walking legs. 
I have FIVE kittens right now and I have also accidentally sent them sliding across the linoleum or wood floor because they have ran right into my foot-path. I cannot count the number of times I've given a little hop, or even fallen right down, to avoid hurting one of the babies. Heck ... even the adults get in my way on occasion! It is all part of having pets.


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I do NOT think he deliberately kicked the kitten. I am sure the kitten found himself underfoot and got caught in the natural motion of walking legs.
> I have FIVE kittens right now and I have also accidentally sent them sliding across the linoleum or wood floor because they have ran right into my foot-path. I cannot count the number of times I've given a little hop, or even fallen right down, to avoid hurting one of the babies. Heck ... even the adults get in my way on occasion! It is all part of having pets.


Yup, yup, happens with me all the time. I'm sure it was just an accident! My cats, especially my girl, Artemis, will go into a frenzy trying to rub herself up against my legs, and when I'm unprepared for it, I usually end up diving out of the way trying not to send her flying!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I do NOT think he deliberately kicked the kitten. I am sure the kitten found himself underfoot and got caught in the natural motion of walking legs.
> I have FIVE kittens right now and I have also accidentally sent them sliding across the linoleum or wood floor because they have ran right into my foot-path. I cannot count the number of times I've given a little hop, or even fallen right down, to avoid hurting one of the babies. Heck ... even the adults get in my way on occasion! It is all part of having pets.


Thanks for the clarification- that is what I hoped happened. It just wasn't phrased very well


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Whooo, I'm glad I'm not alone in my thinking then.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I do NOT think he deliberately kicked the kitten. I am sure the kitten found himself underfoot and got caught in the natural motion of walking legs.
> I have FIVE kittens right now and I have also accidentally sent them sliding across the linoleum or wood floor because they have ran right into my foot-path. I cannot count the number of times I've given a little hop, or even fallen right down, to avoid hurting one of the babies. Heck ... even the adults get in my way on occasion! It is all part of having pets.


That's exactly what happened.

It's not that I'm not cut out for pets, don't judge this post by the previous ones, where I had ferals. Is me wanting sleep being held against me? I simply came for help, not to be shunned away from having pets like some bad cat owner.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

I am just curious - have you and your wife had pets before, specifically cats? I have seen your previous posts about the two brothers that you picked up from someone, but I'm talking before that. It sounds like you are not very familiar with their behavior or with the care for them. Which is fine - everyone has to start somewhere, and you're on this forum so obviously you want to take the time to become educated on the topic.

How often are you and/or your wife home? You may have decided to adopt a kitten due to your experience with the unsocialized brothers (the "younger the better to train" mindset), but did you take time to consider everything? Kittens, especially young kittens, NEED contact with another living thing - preferable another cat, but if that's not possible then they need contact with you. If you and your wife work long hours and have an active social life, then you might need to readjust your life a little bit - at least until your kitten is older and can be on his own more. This is what it means to be a responsible pet owner... if you choose to get a baby animal then you need to spend the time to raise it. If you had a baby would you let it be alone all day, then see it for a few minutes before going out for dinner and a drink, maybe a movie? I doubt it.

As a tie in, my husband and I want a dog. But I know that we do not have the time a puppy needs. We are gone at work for 9hrs/day. I have a friend who owns a pet sitting business that has told us if we get a puppy she will be over at noon (or after 4hrs or puppy being alone) to let out and play with. However, to me that is not enough socialization. A puppy needs lots of attention or may develop behavior issues. So, we have decided it is in our best interest - and our future dog's best interest - to adopt an adult. 

Your kitten, at 8-10 weeks (can't remember how old you said) is young. He needs as much possible time as you can give him. He is crying outside the bedroom door because he wants your attention, so even though you said you play with him a lot, he's seems to be a more needy cat and needs more of your time. Everyone does need sleep, so do try to give him LOTS of attention. While you and your wife are at work leave interactive toys for him to pay with. Get a bird feeder for the balcony so he can watch the birds. Try to keep him busy and awake during the day so that he's sleepy at night. The bathroom trick at night might work, though the fan on might be too loud for him. Why don't you try sleeping with fans on in your bedroom to drown out his meowing? Nighttime is a cats normal active time, and he just needs time to learn that this is when his humans sleep. I know if can be annoying - trust me, my Asia was the same way when she was a kitten - but you have to just do everything you can to understand WHY he is and do things to address the WHY.

And in all seriousness, this kitten would do very well with an adopted brother or sister. They would keep each other company during the day, and likely at night as well.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

StormChaser said:


> I am just curious - have you and your wife had pets before, specifically cats? I have seen your previous posts about the two brothers that you picked up from someone, but I'm talking before that. It sounds like you are not very familiar with their behavior or with the care for them. Which is fine - everyone has to start somewhere, and you're on this forum so obviously you want to take the time to become educated on the topic.
> 
> How often are you and/or your wife home? You may have decided to adopt a kitten due to your experience with the unsocialized brothers (the "younger the better to train" mindset), but did you take time to consider everything? Kittens, especially young kittens, NEED contact with another living thing - preferable another cat, but if that's not possible then they need contact with you. If you and your wife work long hours and have an active social life, then you might need to readjust your life a little bit - at least until your kitten is older and can be on his own more. This is what it means to be a responsible pet owner... if you choose to get a baby animal then you need to spend the time to raise it. If you had a baby would you let it be alone all day, then see it for a few minutes before going out for dinner and a drink, maybe a movie? I doubt it.
> 
> ...


I always had dogs, as a kid. Never had cats because I had allergies, which seem to have gone away after getting my own cats - weird.

Anyway, yes I need a bit of education on the topic of raising cats, which is why earlier I asked for some book recommendations.

I get home around 4ish, my wife around 6:15. We go to bed around 9:30. He runs around the house during the night and when we're home, but when we're not here, he's in the bedroom, so he doesn't sneak out the front door.

He turned three months on the 12th, and yeah he's a very needy kitten. I'm not complaining, but I need my sleep. I do IT work for the federal government, and being half asleep for that type of job is a very bad thing.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

That may explain a lot...the bedroom is his place to hang out during the day, and it's his safe little zone. And then at night, he's no longer allowed in there. That would TOTALLY confuse my cats--no wonder he's meowing!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there any way you could adopt another kitten? I think your new kitten would benefit from company. You had two feral cats before so I am guessing you have enough room for another one. Then when you and your wife are out, they can chase and play with each other all day long. Or even if they are sleeping, at least they know they are not all alone. Cats need companionship and starting out with two kittens would be great. They could grow up together and become best friends. It would also take less pressure off you and your wife so you wouldn't have to devote too much time playing with them when you come home from work and are tired.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

paperbacknovel said:


> That may explain a lot...the bedroom is his place to hang out during the day, and it's his safe little zone. And then at night, he's no longer allowed in there. That would TOTALLY confuse my cats--no wonder he's meowing!


Totally agree! The bedroom is HIS domain, when you kick him out at night, no matter what you do he is going to meow until you let him back into HIS domain. Cats are territorial and all you are doing is confusing the poor thing... Either let him sleep in the bedroom at night or let him have free roam of the house while you are both gone.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Any chance you can post a pic of this kitten?


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Well my wife won't let me get another cat, and there's no persuading her. It just won't happen, I'd prefer another two, but I can't. There has to be SOMETHING I can do. I feel so bad sticking him in the bathroom, but I need my sleep! I don't sleep more than a couple hours a night when he's in the bedroom. 

Pics:


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Omg he is cuuuuuuuuuute! I still think he needs another friend. You should let your wife read all the suggestions from CAT people who are telling you this. I promise 2 cats really isn't more work than 1. In fact probably less for you since your'e one needs the entertainment. Other than that you will have to put him in the bathroom until he is used to being alone and deal with it. As we have all said, he is a baby. And it's normal. No baby wants to be all alone.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

He's three months, turned 3 months on the 12th.

And, yeah I hear you, and I said the same thing, but she won't have it. :?


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep trying. My Hubby was the same way. He only wanted one cat, but after lots of research he broke (and he is a tough cookie, especially since he is allergic) but he fell in love with a little girl and now they keep each other company and we dont feel guilty leaving them alone.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

I know from experience, and suggestions of others that getting a second kitten would help his problem of being lonely, but my wife won't hear it. She says I pay more attention to the current cat than to her, which is b/s. I know that if we had the second cat, we could shut them out of the bedroom and be able to sleep at night. But she won't let me! How do I do this?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Would your wife agree to foster a kitten and to see how things work out? Either you'll return the kitten to the rescue to be rehomed, or you may end up keeping it, but at least you would know for sure whether this will work out with your wife or not.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Perhaps you can lock your wife in the bathroom overnight? Ha.. ha..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tanyuh! You almost made me ruin my monitor from laughing at your comment while drinking soda! 

What are the reasons behind your wife saying 'no' to another kitten to keep kitten #1 company?
Can you both discuss this, making a list of pros and cons. BOTH of you make your own lists privately and then review them together. This will only work if you can both sit down and discuss this rationally w/out arguing or sniping at each other, making it about 'who wins' instead of what is best for the kitten and your sleepless nights.

IMO, and this is going to be pretty petty, the litterbox contents need to roll downhill. :wink
Kitten is whine-y, annoying, underfoot, et cetera ... then YOU need to behave in the same manner w/ Wife by lamenting; "Oh! This kitten, it is everywhere, under my feet, following me, meowing, begging for attention --- _hey, are you listening to me? Listen to me, I have something I want to tell you_ --- ... it keeps me up at night, you know about it, I wake you up every time the kitten wakes me up, and I can't sleep ... --- _hey, why are you walking away_? <follow her> _I'm trying to tell you about the kitten_ --- ... and just Wear. Her. Down.

Truly, I like the idea of 'fostering' a kitten for a couple weeks, just to see if it *does* solve the problem.
h =^..^=

I beg your pardon if I overstep the bounds of politeness by commenting, but on another note ... if Wife is complaining about a kitten getting more attention than herself, and is _serious_ about it ... there may be bigger problems than kitten(s) to discuss.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Tanyuh! You almost made me ruin my monitor from laughing at your comment while drinking soda!
> 
> What are the reasons behind your wife saying 'no' to another kitten to keep kitten #1 company?
> Can you both discuss this, making a list of pros and cons. BOTH of you make your own lists privately and then review them together. This will only work if you can both sit down and discuss this rationally w/out arguing or sniping at each other, making it about 'who wins' instead of what is best for the kitten and your sleepless nights.
> ...


Fostering does sound like a good idea. How do I get into that?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I always take a new kitten to bed with me. They're only babies, and miss their litter mates and mother. I think they need the attention, the love, and your warmth. I don't think the kitten is hurting your marriage. 

Of course, if the wife disagrees, you could always buy a Snuggle Kitty, which is warm and purrs.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Snuggle Kitty? What's that?

Sounds like he might, but he LOVES us. When I was at the pet store, when he saw me he started meowing his head off and rubbing up on the cage and looking all cute. When I held him, he wouldn't let me put him down! It sounds like he needs another cat his age though... But I can't...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

So why can't the kitten sleep with you guys? Have you tried playing with the kitten vigorously before bed? Have you started meal feeding to help control his schedule?


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

My husband wanted cats (grew up with them). I didn't (well, I don't hate them, just indifferent, since I didn't grow up with them).

We'd been married for 6 years (been together 11 years total), and I asked him if he'd regret not having cats ever again, and he said he would. So I decided to compromise, as I don't want him to have any regrets (and resent me for it). I told him I will pick the cat(s), but he'd have to clean up etc.

I found one that I liked, we adopted him 4 weeks ago (we drove 10 hours return to get him!) and he is a great first kitty since he's very well behaved (hey and I am the one who's cleaning the litter box now). I also told husband no cats in the bedroom. He cried and cried the first night and won't stop. He still cried in the subsequent nights, but not as bad... but he'd always wake us up at 5am. Every day.

We adopted a 2nd cat 2 weeks later (drove another 10 hours return!). And he hadn't cried since! AT ALL. They aren't best friends yet, but he is definitely not lonely anymore. 

And it is true that it really isn't that much more work. They keep each other company so they actually bother us less.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You can do an internet search for rescue organizations near you and/or learn of some through your veterinarian. Contact them and let them know you are interested in fostering. They will ask questions about your experience and assess your skills with cat handling so they will know the best cats to place with you for fostering. Some people do well with cats/kitts who need intensive socialization to prepare them for adoption, some need only minimal socialization and some just need loving care until they are old enough for vaccinations, spay/neuter and recovery before going to the center for adoption. 
Best of luck.
h


----------



## saraangel (Aug 15, 2010)

kitty nip? sry my cat will eat then roll in it then he go off and pass out. he a nip crack addict! he need some rehab for that stuff lol... but for real i dont know how it is for other cats but my rocky man love nip then he pass out for few hours..


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

He isn't responsive to catnip yet. I read somewhere that a lot of kittens are actually stressed out by it. He just sniffs it and that's about it.

I'll ask my vet when I go about fostering. I talked to my wife about it again, and she really doesn't want another one.

But of course...he didn't wake me up last night and he was in the bed with us all night!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

That's great! There's some progress  I agree that letting him sleep in his safe room with you guys is probably the best idea - that way he's not so confused and doesn't feel so abandoned. You could change his safe room to the bathroom too (if it's big enough), but I think consistency is key. I'm glad to hear you got some sleep


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

athomas said:


> When I was at the pet store, when he saw me he started meowing his head off and rubbing up on the cage and looking all cute.


Pet stores sell animals?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

In America, they still do, yeah... I sure wish they wouldn't, though - the animal shelters are packed :/


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

tanyuh said:


> In America, they still do, yeah... I sure wish they wouldn't, though - the animal shelters are packed :/


So is baby food there made of babies? 
;-)


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

well oliver drove me nuts when I had him as a kitten. I would constantly be having to wake up to see the new thing he knocked over, broke, or **** whatever just fell on my head. 

What I did would start playing with him till he was exhausted. and every time he tried to nap during the day I'd be there to harass him to wake him up. So by nightime He was tired and ready for bed. 

I saw a comment about eating before bed and it calms them but with my oliver it is the total opposite effect...he eats and suddenly hes as hyper as a person on PCP if its close to bedtime. So wet food is always when WE are having dinner then nothing more cept dry food. 

Now a days Oliver goes to bed when we go to bed and tends to sleep through the night. He also leaves me alone when I'm trying to wake up except for the cherping he does. (unless I forgot to clean his litterbox or his food is low lol but I tend to remember to do it every night to avoid the morning pounce) 

Honestly I tried the whole one cat thing and he is such a ball of energy I fell bad. Especially when he starts cherping around the house looking for someone to play with and I don't feel like playing. I've waited a year and a half and finally am going to get him a play mate but now its going to be all having to find the right cat, having to "introduce", and slowing integrate. When if I had been smart I'd have just adopted his sister with him and avoided the whole issue altogether. 

^_^ its all up to you but I'd try wearing him out throughout the day. That way he is to tired to be anoying in the evening

(edit: also he used to drop stuff on my head while I slept but the only remidy to that was when HE fell on my head and gave me a black eye >.> I flung him across the room by instinct...not a solution I'd recommend but maybe a lesser kind of sweep him off the bed would work)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

With the dodgy track-record of the US FDA (Federal Drug Administration), who knows


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

ZoeH said:


> Pet stores sell animals?


That would be why they're called pet stores.

Well I got carpeting and padding for the floors, and he can run around now without _annoying_ my neighbors. He's calmed down a bit, and I'm sleeping at night now. Yay!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

tanyuh said:


> With the dodgy track-record of the US FDA (Federal Drug Administration), who knows


Het is eigenlijk Food & Drug Administration  Dodgy as they may be...


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

kwarendorf said:


> Het is eigenlijk Food & Drug Administration  Dodgy as they may be...


Hehe, woops 

P.S. Hoi!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

tanyuh said:


> Hehe, woops
> 
> P.S. Hoi!


My father was from Amsterdam


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh sweet! I am Canadian but I live in the Netherlands now


----------



## ZoeH (Jun 27, 2010)

Heh heh we Canadians might hesitate before looking askance at the FDA, given how much we rely on them ...

That said, we've also made positive contributions:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frances_Oldham_Kelsey


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, definitely. There sure are some positives about the FDA, but many of their mistakes overshadow them, unfortunately. For instance, the pet food contamination fiasco from a few years ago. The FDA did well at getting the message out there once they discovered it, but the fact that it even happened is disconcerting to me.

We are insanely off-topic, though


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

More is less! I understand your wife's concern about losing time with you to the cat. Consider that you are devoting time to the cat because of his current "demands". He is a baby and apparently very social. He wants, needs interaction with other warm blooded things. If he can have those demands met elsewhere, i.e another cat, he will be less demanding of you. This includes the desire to recreate all night. Less cat demanding means more time for your wife! So more cats = less stress.

I started out with one and he was all over me all the time. He was relentless and more than once got footed across the floor. At one point I checked to see if his coat wasn't made of Velcro  It got really, really annoying not to be able to eat or do ANYTHING without my little pal being involved. Then I got Franny. She is able to provide for some of his need to be involved with something warm blooded. He is still very social and very attached to me, but I can eat, read, go to the bathroom without having to contend with him!

So I think your wife is not seeing the forest for the trees regarding a second cat. Just one man (and 2 cats') opinion


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I agree with kwarendorf - nice post!

I'm glad things seem to be improving for you a bit, athomas, but I still agree that a second cat is a great idea.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha, I know the feeling Rena - my kitten is 4 months as well and she's a little punk. She's definitely trying to discover her boundaries. When she gets overly rambunctious, we have to separate her from the two other cats to give them a break and some time alone with us. However, the fact that my other two cats are 2.5 and 7 makes for less chaos than having two kittens - I'd imagine that must be crazy! Thus, I wouldn't recommend a second *kitten* for athomas, but instead a second *cat*  Perhaps a mellow, nurturing female at around 2yrs?


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

tanyuh said:


> Perhaps a mellow, nurturing female at around 2yrs?


Franny was 2 1/2 and an experienced mother when I brought her home to hang with the barely 1 year old nut ball, Franklin. It has been a match made in heaven for all!


----------

